# JD's Theater



## JDHT (Jun 23, 2011)

Well I am just about finished my home theater, still need to get proper seating but things are moving along nicely.

My sliding door entry into the theater,

 

Home built acoustic panels with intergrated LED lighting, for the time being this is being controlled by x10 with there smart remote.

 

106" Grandview screen and Epson 8350 projector
   

Interior sliding door shot

  

Still need to get proper theater seating, currently I have 2 rows couch in front and love seat in behind on a riser. Also need to beef up the center channel a little weak right now at lower volumes.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Very impressive. What leds did you use, link me? Do they dim or just full on or off?


----------



## JDHT (Jun 23, 2011)

I just used an automotive 12 volt LED part. It is the Peterson M153C-MV white LED part here is the link to there website. http://www.pmlights.com/products.cfm?cId=1&fId=66&pId=2264#M153C-MV

And no they are just on or off, I just run them with a 12 volt wall adapter. I found out the hard way when I tried to dim them with my X10 lamp module. It tosted the first AC wall adapter.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Nicely done!! :T Looks like a great space!


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

JDHT said:


> I just used an automotive 12 volt LED part. It is the Peterson M153C-MV white LED part here is the link to there website. http://www.pmlights.com/products.cfm?cId=1&fId=66&pId=2264#M153C-MV
> 
> And no they are just on or off, I just run them with a 12 volt wall adapter. I found out the hard way when I tried to dim them with my X10 lamp module. It tosted the first AC wall adapter.


They look bright in the photos, thanks for the links those are pretty cool.


----------



## JDHT (Jun 23, 2011)

Your welcome Type A, they are not overly bright but I usually turn them off during movies. It would be nice if they would dim but oh well. If I had a decent stable power supply I believe they would be stable down to 9 volts so I could get a somewhat decent dimming effect on them. 

Because I am dealing with a outside wall I didnt want to snake 110 volts for wall sconces.


----------



## handroud (Nov 21, 2011)

i love you acoustic panels with the lights. i am planning to put several on my HTR, thanks for the idea.


----------



## JDHT (Jun 23, 2011)

I was a little worried about the accoustics in my room, I looked around at what was available for panels and the costs I was seeing was a little much so I decided to build my own. 

They were actually pretty straight forward, I used 1X4 lumber and ripped it down to about 3" in depth. I then filled the 2' X 4' frame with Roxul safe and sound installation. Coverd the front with speaker grill fabric and coverd the back with flat cotton material. I added a couple of spacers on the back to bring them off the wall by 1.5 inches. Total price for the 5 panels was less then $150.00.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good!


----------

